# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Çfarë ndodh nëse nafta del nga Gjiri i Meksikës

## VOLSIV

>>> Sic e dini ne Gjirin e Meksikes ndodhi nje aksident ne nje plateforme per nxjerrje nafte e cila u shkaterrua plotesisht nderkohe qe pusi eshte i hapur dhe vazhdon te nxjerre pa pushim nafte ne det. 
> Duke kujtuar qe Golf Stream ose rryma oqeanike e Golf Strimit lind pikerisht atje dhe vjen ne brigjet perendimore te Evropes me dalin dy pyetje:

*1.* A mund te jete kjo nje katastrofe me e madhe nga ajo qe po e konsiderojme ne duke imagjinuar nje helmim te te gjithe Atlantikut me kete nafte.

*2.* A ka mundesi qe edhe kjo te mos jete nje rastesi por ......... nga dikush?

> Pres komentet tuaja.

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Kjo eshte vertet nje katastroft gjigante qe tejkalon rastin e 11 shtatorit, mos te harrojm qe 42 milon litra petrol jan derdhur !!!!!!!!!!!.

Mund te jet gjithcka, shume pak na flasin per te.

----------


## the admiral

> >>> Sic e dini ne Gjirin e Meksikes ndodhi nje aksident ne nje plateforme per nxjerrje nafte e cila u shkaterrua plotesisht nderkohe qe pusi eshte i hapur dhe vazhdon te nxjerre pa pushim nafte ne det. 
> > Duke kujtuar qe Golf Stream ose rryma oqeanike e Golf Strimit lind pikerisht atje dhe vjen ne brigjet perendimore te Evropes me dalin dy pyetje:
> 
> *1.* A mund te jete kjo nje katastrofe me e madhe nga ajo qe po e konsiderojme ne duke imagjinuar nje helmim te te gjithe Atlantikut me kete nafte.
> 
> *2.* A ka mundesi qe edhe kjo te mos jete nje rastesi por ......... nga dikush?
> 
> > Pres komentet tuaja.


a thua vertete kaq katastrofale do te ishin pasojat? e tmerrshme nqs do ishte e vertete

nuk besoj se eshte bere nga dikush. nuk ka kuptim qe te gjinden komplote per çdo gje... ka edhe aksidente te verteta ne kete bote.

----------


## RINAA

1. Që do ketë pasoja është a pa diskutueshme...
2. Asgjë nuk është e rastësishme...!

----------


## the admiral

> 2. Asgjë nuk është e rastësishme...!


as nje termet, nje uragan, nje permbytje???
a nuk eshte rastesi nese ndodhi nje dite e jo nje dite tjeter?

----------


## Force-Intruder

> as nje termet, nje uragan, nje permbytje???
> a nuk eshte rastesi nese ndodhi nje dite e jo nje dite tjeter?


I rref te allahu ketyre po lere...
Kur pranon qe ka nje qe rri merret me cdo gje ne toke... psh edhe ku dhjesin milingonat (se po mos te doje ai nuk dhjesin aty ku dhjesin) nuk ka se si te mos jene shenja te qarta te qametit cdo aksident qe ndodh...

Te vullkani allahu.. ketu allahu...atje allahu... u be forumi allah allah

----------


## the admiral

[QUOTE=Gj.Fishta;2718574]Kjo eshte vertet nje katastroft gjigante qe tejkalon rastin e 11 shtatorit, mos te harrojm qe *42 milon litra petrol jan derdhur* !!!!!!!!!!!.
QUOTE]

42 milione litra???!!! 
e ke gabim. shume shume shume me teper...
derdhen nga 25.000 deri ne 80.000 fuçi ne dite.
1 fuçi = 159 liter.
*pra çdo dite derdhen nga nga 3,9 milione deri ne 12,7 milione liter...*
imagjino sa jane derdhur deri tani. ka 3 jave qe vazhdon kjo katastrofe...

ne fillim BP thoshte se derdhen "vetem" 5 mije fuçi ne dite... eshte zbuluar qe nuk eshte e vertete.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ne fakt ekziston mundesia e madhe qe te jete sobotim. 
BP qe eshte pronare e asaj platformes qe ka probleme ne gjirin e Meksikes po merr ma shum para nga ana e sigurimit edhe ate per nje kohe te shkrute se sa te prodhoj , te rafineroj e pastaj ta hedhi ne treg naften. 

Nje dreq i merr vesht se cfar jane duke be. Po largoj mundesine qe te kene be me qellim.

GV_USA

----------


## Qyfyre

Thane qe nje pjese e naftes ka hyre tashme neper rrymat detare.

Po dje sikur kishin arrit nje sukses te vogel per ta kontrollu disi daljen e naftes.

----------


## niku-nyc

Fillut prap ju me keto budalliqe jo ishte sobotim apo jo. Kaq te semur paskeni qen mentalisht?
Per ju qe besoni ne sobotime, arsyeja pse ndodhi eshte neglizhenca dhe BP!


Nejse, kush nuk e pa dje *60 Minutes* tek CBS, ketu eshte cdo gje; Si ndodhi, kush e ka fajin, dhe cfare do behet me tej. 


Pjesa e pare:




Pjesa e dyte:




Pjesa e trete:




Pjesa e katert:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Sapo mora vesh qe pusi qenka mbyllur. Ky po qe eshte nje lajm i mire.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Njolla e naftes po gjen gradualisht rrugen per ne Evrope dhe Arktik. Sipas shkencetareve kjo nuk eshte nje katastrofe rajonale pasi shume specie shkojne ne kete gji per tu shumuar.

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id...tionid=3510203

http://www.nowpublic.com/environment...c-2619901.html

----------


## Kinney

Katastrofa me e madhe eshte kur mendon se sa puse te tilla ka ne dete kudo neper bote,
dhe sa te sigurta jane keto puse ne rast aksidenti apo sabotimi?

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ne fakt ekziston mundesia e madhe qe te jete sobotim. 
> BP qe eshte pronare e asaj platformes qe ka probleme ne gjirin e Meksikes po merr ma shum para nga ana e sigurimit edhe ate per nje kohe te shkrute se sa te prodhoj , te rafineroj e pastaj ta hedhi ne treg naften. 
> 
> Nje dreq i merr vesht se cfar jane duke be. Po largoj mundesine qe te kene be me qellim.
> 
> GV_USA


Cudi si nuk i hedh ne ere e gjithe platformat qe ka, te marri disa trilione brenda vitit. Po rri kot shet benzine e nafte pak nga pak, pasi e nxjerr, e perpunon, e transporton etj

----------


## Qyfyre

BP ka arritur te ule ritmin e rrjedhjes se naftes

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/world/us_...a/10174861.stm

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Me pake fjale akoma vazhdon te rrjedhe dhe askush nuk e di saktesisht se sa. Informacioni i vetem qe shperndahet jepet po nga ata te B.P.-se.

----------


## niku-nyc

Sipas New York Times, edhe 'Top Kill' ka hasur probleme dhe nuk eshte ndaluar ose shkurtuar rrjedhja:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37353392/ns/gulf_oil_spill

----------


## Qyfyre

> >>> Me pake fjale akoma vazhdon te rrjedhe dhe askush nuk e di saktesisht se sa. Informacioni i vetem qe shperndahet jepet po nga ata te B.P.-se.


Kontrollohet dhe nga te tjere. Biles keta ishin qe thane se sasia qe rridhte ishte 2-3 fish i asaj qe kishte thene BP.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> "Top Kill" edhe pse me emer te bukur, nuk e mbylli dot rrjedhjen e naftes nga pusi ku nga ana tjeter Obama eshte akuzuar per nje mos reagim te shpejte ndaj ketij problemi. Duket sikur po mbyllet por nuk po mbyllet prej shume ditesh dhe nese nuk arrine ta mbyllin parashikohet te vazhdoje rrjedhjen, minimumi deri ne shtator. 
Ketu eshte nje modelim qe parashikon trajektoren e njolles se naftes.




Ndersa ketu nje "koincidence" si gjithmone. Ne filmin "Knowing" permendet nje aksident i tille ne Gjirin e Meksikes dhe nje vit me vone ndodhe realisht.

----------


## Deusexmachina

Ne nje vend te totalizuar nga korporatat ku lobet kane ne dore gjithe politiken priten gjera te tilla por idjotizmi qendron tek pergjigjet  e politikaneve dhe veprimet e tyre kaq haptas . Cishin ato pergjigje kaq injorante dhe veprime qe u pasuan sikur ishin te zotet te benin ndonje gje ne te njejten kohe duke u bazuar tersisht nen metodologjine e BP per mbylljen? Falimentim qe nga dita e pare kur beheshe " mbremje gala"  deri sot qe tregon  nje paftesi fenomenale .

----------

